# First dive = 50 pounds of Lionfish



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

Enjoy... Bump up to 1080p for best viewing.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Gonna need a bigger bag!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

good lord, they dont even scatter when you start to poke them one at a time....


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice video. Kind of like picking peas.


----------



## Bo Blades (Jun 3, 2017)

Wow. You just need to come up with a vacuum cleaner and step them up.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Awesome video, love the music. Great job cleaning up.


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

wow was that a nursery? I watched and at the end other fish started coming back into the structure, well done


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Outstanding !!!!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

++ on the bigger bag.
thanks for sharing-get 'em ALL.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Bo Blades said:


> Wow. You just need to come up with a vacuum cleaner and step them up.


I've watched that Bering Sea Gold shot, would seem like the same technology could suck up lionfish and deposit them in a boat topside. With the price of lionfish on the rise might be worth it.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 4, 2013)

I love it. I could watch lionfish getting skewered for hours. 

Best parts: 1:10 you've got a dink on the spear and go for another one anyway.

Second half of the video you decide to become Death From Above and don't even bother using the band. Beautiful.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Dang, that makes me wanna get certified to dive. I used to dive back in the day, never got certified, but always dove with certified divers. 
Are they (anyone) still buying them, or are you guys eating them? Was all those on that one coop, or did you hit several? 
It was nice to see the native fish return to the coop structure after you cleared the lions. That in itself was worth the dive by itself. 
If they're that thick everywhere, you might need two bags. 
Great video and thanks for helping to rid those things. Unfortunately, I believe there here to stay.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Great video. Kill them all...


----------

